# Looking for an old thread - game camera pics



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

A few years ago there was a thread with pics from a game camera over a round watering tank in Texas or the southwest. 
A lot of different critters drank there.

Those pics have stuck with me, and I'd like to see all of the animals that visited and drank the water there. I remember the last pic was of illegals getting a drink. 

Does anyone know who shared those pics? 
A link or a bump would be great!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I remember that thread. The photos were amazing, including humans drinking from that same stock tank.
I even made my fam look at it. 
It was posted in GC, I am pretty sure.
The images have stuck w/ me as well.

Maybe ask down there?
I tried to find it but ALAS!

Good luck.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

At the Water Tank Â« Doctor Bulldog & Ronin


Tim


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

as for the "people" it was a game cam down in deep south texas & they were illegals passing through the land.

you can google up "game cam photos" and usually find a lot of those pics.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

while we're at it, can anyone find the picture of the deer hunting school? Where all these men are loaded up on a school bus with their rifles and looking for deer. I'd like to see that one once again also.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank You tarbe!


----------

